# MS update and loss of printer drivers?



## Olivaw (Nov 5, 2007)

We are running Windows Server 2008 R2 - since the last MS update we notice that one of our warehouse functions is no longer working. When orders are being scanned for dispatch, an email is created with the invoice attached to the email as a pdf file. 

Since early this week we notice that printing of invoices will not work unless the automatic email is deactivated. I have tested the server and normal emails can be created and sent. The error log indicatesthat the printer drivers are missing. As we do not normally print anything from this server, I can only think of the pdf printer and the above function. Is it possible that the last security patch from MS caused these drivers to be deleted?
Everything else seems to work fine.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Remove the offending update from add/remove programs.


----------



## Olivaw (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Rockn, but at this point I am not really sure if the update caused the issue, hoping maybe someone else has had the same experience or knowledge of this. Also, as these were security patches, and everything else is working, I would prefer a more targeted fix.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I was under the impression that you KNEW it was the update that caused the issue. You stated that one of the warehouse functions no longer works. It kind of sounds like a security update. 

I have never seen a Windows update mess with printer divers unless you allow for drivers updates, which is usually a bad idea.


----------

